# Name one otc supplement you use daily and why



## Ironbuilt

Ok now lets keep this to basic answers no chit chat so we can see what each person has to have in their supplementation repertoire. One otc per post .thanks..
L citrilluline is one of my favorites
L-citrulline is a naturally occurring amino acid. It is found in some foods like watermelons and is also produced naturally by the body.

L-citrulline is used for Alzheimer’s disease, dementia, fatigue, muscle weakness, sickle cell disease, erectile dysfunction, high blood pressure, and diabetes. It is used for heart disease, body building, increasing energy, and for improving athletic performance.

How does it work?
L-citrulline is a naturally occurring amino acid found in food, such as watermelons, and also made in the body. Our bodies change L-citrulline into another amino acid called L-arginine and also to nitric oxide. L-citrulline might help increase the supply of ingredients the body needs to making certain proteins. It might also help open up veins and arteries to improve blood flow and reduce blood pressure.
In watermelon its found in the white layer next to skin..I cut off skin and juice the rind and my guns ready at all times..
And my bloodpressure has dropped 10 at 2 gram a day dose..


----------



## AtomAnt

Yohimbine HCl - I use this year round and I strongly believe it is one of the reasons I am able to maintain a lean physique while still adding muscle.  I began using it about 3.5 years ago and noticed my body having a more lean, muscular look even when adding size.  It seems to keep my from getting soft and when cutting I will up the dosage and watch the fat drip off.

Another daily supplement is L-Glutamine.  I take glutamine for the immunity boosting properties and for my stomach health.  It helps reduce any GI distress I have and improve my digestion.


----------



## Magnus82

Pycnogenol/pine tree bark extract. It's a powerful antioxidant and reduces inflammation.  It can lower blood pressure, stimulate nitric oxide in the body, lowers blood sugar, and  blocks free radicals.   This is one of the few supplements I take that actually makes me feel better. 

Pine Bark Extract


----------



## Sully

Ultra Fiber DX. Works wonders for my digestive system. Keeps everything running smoothly and regularly. Tried other brands and similar products and none have worked as well. Plus it adds a few more grams of protein to my diet, which is always a plus.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ohhh...

Sorry, but I need to add another.  Curcumin.  Life extension brand Super Bio Curcurmin, which has BCM-95 (the clinically studied curcurmin).  It helps reduce inflammation and has anti-cancer properties.  Great for overall health and longevity.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lecithin granuals.   
It's a convenient source of choline and phospholipids, which are critical for healthy brain and cellular function. Recent research has shown that two tablespoons of lecithin daily helps mild memory problems associated with aging.

Lecithin also plays a role in healthy cardiovascular function, liver function, nerve growth, neurotransmitter signaling, sperm mobility, pregnancy, child development, and optimal physical performance in athletes.

Also lowers bloodpressure and is inexpensive.


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> Lecithin granuals.
> It's a convenient source of choline and phospholipids, which are critical for healthy brain and cellular function. Recent research has shown that two tablespoons of lecithin daily helps mild memory problems associated with aging.
> 
> Lecithin also plays a role in healthy cardiovascular function, liver function, nerve growth, neurotransmitter signaling, sperm mobility, pregnancy, child development, and optimal physical performance in athletes.
> 
> Also lowers bloodpressure and is inexpensive.



Wow,  throwback!   My grandmother is a Shaklee distributor and I remember as a kid,  my mother taking lecithin liquid gels.   Always seen it as an old timers supplement,  but I guess I'm there now.  Thanks a lot IB,  DAMN IT!


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Lecithin granuals.
> It's a convenient source of choline and phospholipids, which are critical for healthy brain and cellular function. Recent research has shown that two tablespoons of lecithin daily helps mild memory problems associated with aging.
> 
> Lecithin also plays a role in healthy cardiovascular function, liver function, nerve growth, neurotransmitter signaling, sperm mobility, pregnancy, child development, and optimal physical performance in athletes.
> 
> Also lowers bloodpressure and is inexpensive.




I heard lecithin can also make you shoot a massive load... Have not tried it yet though


----------



## d2r2ddd

fish oil -  for cardiovascular health 
Probiotic - for gut health


----------



## d2r2ddd

IB, taking arginine does the same as citrulline right?


----------



## dorian777

Ironbuilt said:


> Lecithin granuals.
> It's a convenient source of choline and phospholipids, which are critical for healthy brain and cellular function. Recent research has shown that two tablespoons of lecithin daily helps mild memory problems associated with aging.
> 
> Lecithin also plays a role in healthy cardiovascular function, liver function, nerve growth, neurotransmitter signaling, sperm mobility, pregnancy, child development, and optimal physical performance in athletes.
> 
> Also lowers bloodpressure and is inexpensive.



I thought I was the only old dude still using this stuff. I use Brewer's Yeast as well. It contains 16 amino acids, 18 minerals, and 17 vitamins, helps prevent degenerative diseases, and when taken with a strong dose of vit b, increases energy. These are two old school supps that kick ass.


----------



## AtomAnt

d2r2ddd said:


> IB, taking arginine does the same as citrulline right?



Citrulline is actually is precusor to Arginine in the production of nitric oxide in the body

There are some benefit of citrulline over just arginine:
1) Citrulline seems to increase plasma arginine levels better than taking the amino acid Arginine itself.  Research has shown that citrulline raises arginine levels more effectively than taking the same dose of straight arginine 

2) Citrulline malate can increase the rate of ATP production  during exercise and provide greater phosphocreatine recovery after exercise....essentially allowing one to go beyond their aerobic threshold (this refers specifically to citrulline malate)


----------



## mk19

l-theanine
200mg 2-3xday
My head and thoughts are more relaxed and slower.   I'm a scatter brain, always going and going, l-theanine makes a good difference.


----------



## mk19

If pycnogenol wasn't so expensive I'd take that daily as well


----------



## turbobusa

Vitamin C 3-5 grams . helps recovery quite a bit. collagen synthesis.
T


----------



## Enigmatic707

BCAA 
Creatine


That's it's, plus some whey post workout


----------



## Daniel11

BCAA - no explanation needed
Glutamine - GI health and recovery
Creatine - no explanation needed

Fish oil - omega 3s 

Protein shakes - increase liquid protein intake throughout the day.

Multi vitamin pack - MyoVites.  General health.  

Digestive Enzyme - helps with all this good intake.


----------



## boyd1on

apple cider vinegar, aloe vera juice,raw local honey, oil of oregano,barley grass/wheat grass powder rooibos tea,liquid acidophilus, spirulina tabs, chlorella tabs,hemp nuts,coconut oil are these supplements or whole foods? either way not a day goes by I dont have these


----------



## turbobusa

This turned into a really good thread. Lecithin I used for  few years in the early 80's. Also used jars and jars ofr brewers yeast and  desicated liver.
Use to get that liquid liver extract too. I think all those were really good for overall health. I know one thing if you had 3 or more of those going on
and were using that old egg protein that required a blender or was unusable
I absolutley ruined a couple girls clothe car interiors with that SBD gas . I mean just fuckedem up beyond saving. No recourse perma stink. 
Ah memories of days gone by .  Toxic ass gas while sitting there looking like a jaundiced carrot from that canaxithin shit...  Sound familiar Mag 82 .
Ah shit we had fun back then...  T


----------



## Magnus82

Lmao turbo! I hear you on the gas too.   We were like some giant stinky ass carrots! Kids don't know just how good they got it with their designer whey isolate and MT2.


----------



## Magnus82

boyd1on said:


> apple cider vinegar, aloe vera juice,raw local hobarley grass/wheat grass powder rooibos tea,liquid acidophilus, spirulina tabs, chlorella tabs,hemp nuts,coconut oil are these supplements or whole foods? either way not a day goes by I dont have these



Used to always take 2Tbs organic apple cider vinegar with the mother.  Definitel. something I plan on starting again.  I also drink 64oz brewed green tea every day as well.


----------



## frizzlefry

Creatine, taurine, vitamins, whey.  And vagina, for a general sense of well being.


----------



## swolesearcher

frizzlefry said:


> Creatine, taurine, vitamins, whey.  And vagina, for a general sense of well being.



lmao
add vagina as much as you can for even more well being


----------



## Magnus82

Here was a picture of me 3 months ago


Current pic of while supplementing vagina for 3 months


----------



## Magnus82

Just be careful fellas,  it's very hard to find good quality and is often faked.


----------



## frizzlefry

I take one 13 min shot in the morning fasted.  Then another 30 min shot exactly 7 seconds before i sleep.


----------



## xmen1234

d2r2ddd said:


> fish oil -  for cardiovascular health
> Probiotic - for gut health



This^^


----------



## Jethro

Iodine for metabolism and thyroid health, protects from toxins and radiation, good for the brain and your mood.


----------



## Elvia1023

I recently added in Innovapharm's Immune-1. It's a great product for general health, immunity and recovery. It's winter so vitamin d is essential for me. The added zinc is excellent for sleep and overall recovery etc. Then an array of useful ingredients which boost general immunity amongst others things.


----------



## Finephysique

Simple multi vitamin multi mineral for me.  

Use lots of other supps on and off but just feel better with my multi vitamin.


----------



## davidg

Multivitamins and fish oil. I try to make sure everything is natural, and I take only the vitamins that I need after I have taken the tests. It's better than eating everything.


----------

